# 私はこの惑星が好きだけど



## やなぎさん

私はこの惑星が好きけどこの世界が好きじゃないです。自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。しかし人間の虐待は醜いやひどい、全然許せないよ。

If anyone can translate this random excerpt I've found, I would be grateful.

ありがとうございます、みんなさん〜♥︎


----------



## 810senior

I'm not sure where you found this sentence but the one thing I'm definitely able to say is that it includes a couple of grammatical errors.

私はこの惑星が好きけどこの世界が好きじゃないです。自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。しかし人間の虐待は醜いやひどい、全然許せないよ。
→　私はこの惑星が好き*だ*けど、この世界*は*好きじゃないです。自然界はいつも美しい虐待が出来るのに。しかし人間の虐待は*醜くくてひどい*（？）、全然許せないよ。

Translation here:
I like this planet but this world isn't what I like. The nature allows me to abuse beautifully; however, the abuse of a people sounds so unsightly and harsh. I can't forgive it.


----------



## やなぎさん

そうですか！

I found the excerpt handwritten in a used Japanese textbook I bought! I've had a go at translating it too, and thought I'd seek a second opinion.

Your translation differs to mine on this sentence - 自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。
I thought this was trying to say something like 'Nature is always beautiful, despite the fact it can be cruel/harsh.'

Thank you for your reply!
=(^.^)= 〜♥︎


----------



## mikoinrp

この文章は文芸作品からの抜粋だろうと思います。そうだとすれば、文法的な間違いはそこから生ずる違和感を期待して故意に作出されたものと言う風に考える方が良いのではないだろうかと考えます。

その点はさておいて「自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。」という部分は、「私が自然界に対して虐待することができる」という意味ではないように私は思います。自然は美しいけれども人間の力を超えた残酷な部分も持っている、たとえば冬山の厳しさは十分な装備をした登山家でさえ虐待し、死に追いやることがある．．．．．．．．といったような意味合いのことを表現しているように私は理解します。


----------



## やなぎさん

そっか。mikoinrpさんの返事は美しい！この抜粋は面白いと思います！

ありがとうございます〜♥︎


----------



## frequency

やなぎさん said:


> 'Nature is always beautiful, despite the fact it can be cruel/harsh.'︎


Ah 残酷でありながら自然はいつも美しいのに。しかし人間の虐待は醜いしひどい、全然許せないよ。
Here you're focusing on nature = beautiful.

If the cruelty you can find in nature is beautiful?
自然の残酷さはいつも美しいのに、しかし人間の虐待は醜いしひどい、全然許せないよ。
We human beings can't help the occurrance of the cruelty, don't we? And it's essential, hence beautiful. (This is not translation. My comment lol) I suppose you roughly mean this.


----------



## 810senior

やなぎさん said:


> Your translation differs to mine on this sentence - 自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。
> I thought this was trying to say something like 'Nature is always beautiful, despite the fact it can be cruel/harsh.'



Sorry for having forgotten about the comma... I also agree with your idea.


----------



## やなぎさん

frequency said:


> We human beings can't help the occurrance of the cruelty, don't we? And it's essential, hence beautiful. (This is not translation. My comment lol) I suppose you roughly mean this.



そうね、frequencyさん。That is pretty much how I read the sentence.

I've found more of the handwriting in the textbook now! It says:

全部は難しいよ。
私は頑張るなら何もいいに成るの？
やっぱりもう負けるの？
知りたいんだ。
先にしようとして、負けるのこと、私は知りたいんだ。

It's a bit confusing, but it seems the previous owner of this book was quite deep!!
(・ω・)ノ〜♥︎


----------



## Flaminius

I find the grammar of the sentence odd.  If it's a personal note by a previous owner of the textbook, the chances are it is a learner's attempt.  In a sense it is an English sentence in disguise of Japanse.


----------



## 810senior

mikoinrp said:


> この文章は文芸作品からの抜粋だろうと思います。そうだとすれば、文法的な間違いはそこから生ずる違和感を期待して故意に作出されたものと言う風に考える方が良いのではないだろうかと考えます。
> 
> その点はさておいて「自然界はいつも美しい、虐待が出来るのに。」という部分は、「私が自然界に対して虐待することができる」という意味ではないように私は思います。自然は美しいけれども人間の力を超えた残酷な部分も持っている、たとえば冬山の厳しさは十分な装備をした登山家でさえ虐待し、死に追いやることがある．．．．．．．．といったような意味合いのことを表現しているように私は理解します。



文芸作品からの抜粋とすれば、何らかの個性を持たせる為にわざと文法を崩して書いてるのだと、まだ納得がいきますが、
スレ主さんによるとtextbookからの抜粋だそうで、やっぱりただの文法ミスにしか思えないです・・・。


----------



## frequency

You're curious about that handwriting lol. なんだろうなこれは・・想像で足していけばいいんだなｗ

すべてのことに成功するのは難しいよ。
頑張るなら何でもいいの？
（それとも）やっぱりもう負けるの？
知りたいんだ。
先にしようとして、負けるのこと、私は知りたいんだ。

最後がなあ・・？


----------



## 810senior

frequencyさんのを参考にしてちょいと直してみました。（最後の文章が謎ですが・・・）

全部（やり遂げるのは）難しいよ。
頑張るなら（全部）よくなるの？
（それとも）やっぱりもう負けるの？
知りたいんだ。
先にしようとして、負ける（という）ことを、私は知りたいんだ。

-------------------------------------------
I tried to translate it a bit by referring to Frequency's work. (I'm afraid the last sentence sounds Greek to me...)

In English:
It'd be difficult to do all.
If I tried my hardest, it'd be alright?
Or else am I to be beaten?
I want to know
That I'm about to lose in my first attempt(?), I want to know.


----------



## やなぎさん

frequency said:


> You're curious about that handwriting lol.



うん！変な筆跡だから！

(￣^￣)ゞ〜♥︎


----------



## やなぎさん

810senior said:


> In English:
> It'd be difficult to do all.
> If I tried my hardest, it'd be alright?
> Or else am I to be beaten?
> I want to know
> Whether I'm about to lose in my first attempt(?), I want to know.



いいな〜 810seniorさん！

That last sentence is really odd! I tried to look at it as if the person is a beginner (like I am) and work out what they were trying to do. 
So like.. my attempt is:
先に = before
しようとして = I try to do this
負けるのこと= and lose,
私は知りたいんだ = I want to know.

So like I think he/she has tried to use こと to make the entire first part into one clause like "before I do the thing of trying and losing, I want to know [how it will turn out]". 

可笑しいね〜？
(ノ_＜) 〜♥︎


----------



## frequency

書いた人は何か悩んでいたんだね・・ｗ

「先に（何かを）して、負ける前に知りたい」、ね。なるほど。　ただ「負けるのは明らか」と言っているわけじゃないと思うよ。


----------



## 810senior

＞先にしようとして、負けるのこと、私は知りたいんだ。

I'm sure やなぎさん's work is more understandable than the original Japanese sentence. But 先に there means not before(as either conjunction or preposition) but beforehand or in advance, if taking the phrase(しようとして) after that in consideration.

書いた人は何に挑戦してたんだろ・・・。(；・∀・)


----------



## Shiratori99

I think what they wanted to say is:

"Rather than trying in vain, I want to know in advance whether I will end up failing or not."

無駄に頑張るよりも、私は失敗の時を先に知りたいんだ。　←　これはいいかな？


----------



## frequency

こういうのは書いた人にしかわからないから、連想ゲームだよね

無駄に頑張るよりも、失敗するなら先に知りたいんだ。とか、
無駄に頑張るよりも、失敗するならその時を先に知りたいんだ。　とかね。（その時＝失敗する時。くどいけど、「失敗するなら、その失敗する時を先に知りたいんだ。」いつ失敗するんだ？ってこと）


----------



## karlalou

I don't know the reason, but saying 失敗の時 here, in this flow of words, shows that you are not native to Japanese. We say 失敗する時. I don't know why but 失敗する時 is just more common way of saying. 失敗の時 could be a dramatic title but because of the meaning of 失敗, I think it'll be effective as an exaggerated expression in a comedy. 

好きけど, 頑張るなら何もいいに成るの, 負けるのこと. Native Japanese don't say these.


----------

